# ممكن حد يشرحلى؟؟!!



## abu alzhraa (15 يوليو 2010)

فى صواريخ الفضاء والصواريخ التكتيكية يستخدم مصلطح المراحل

يلى معناه انو الصاروخ يتكون من عدة مراحل فى الاطلاق وكل ما تنتهى مرحلة بتنفصل عن اللى بعدها

سؤالى كالتالى : كيف يتم الانفصال بدى اجابة تكون واضحة لو سمحتم !


----------



## أمير صبحي (17 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

مرحباً بإستفسارك أخي 

الصاروخ يعمل بصورة أساسية معتمدا ً علي قانون حفظ كميه التحرك حيث أن إندفاع نواتج احتراقه من مؤخرته بكميه هائله ، يسبب إندفاع الصاروخ في الإتجاه المضاد بنفس كميه التحرك .

وإليك سأوضح مبدأ عمل الصاروخ متعدد المراحل ( المستخدم لأغراض سلميا غالبا ً)

حيث يتكون من أكثر من مرحلة فنبدأ :

# المرحله الاولي
وبها عدد معين من المحركات والتي تولد دفعا هائلا ،وتعمل هذه المرحله لمده معينة فقط بعد انطلاق الصاروخ ثم تنفصل عن بقيه المراحل بعد نفاد وقودها ..

## المرحله الثانيه
وتبدا عملها بمجرد انفصال المرحله الاولي وتحوي كذلك عدد معين من المحركات التى تولد دفعا يقل كثيرا عن دفع المرحله الاولي ، ولكنه كاف لزياده سرعه الصاروخ وتنفصل هذه المرحله عندما يفرغ وقودها ..


### المرحله الثالثه
وتبدا في الاشتعال بمجرد انفصال المرحله الثانيه ، وهي مزودة بمحرك أو إثنان فقط فى الغالب لزوم دفع الصاروخ للسرعه اللازمه لوضعجسم الصاروخ أو الهدف عليه في الموضع الصحيح سواء فى إطار الغلاف الجوي أو خارجة ..

بالتوفيق والسداد 

بارك الله بك 

تحاياي


----------



## abu alzhraa (20 يوليو 2010)

اشكرك اخى العزيز امير صبحى على المشاركة الطيبة والتوضيح

سؤال تانى بتمنى الاقى علم عندكم فيه

هل ممكن يتم صناعة صاروخ بعدة مراحل وتكون المراحل جميعها من الوقود الصلب ؟

وان كان ممكن ذلك ما هو الشكل الميكانيكى او الطريقة التى تنفصل بها المرحلة الاولى بمجرد نفاذ الوقود فيها

يعنى كيف يكون الشكل التصميمى للصاروخ ؟ بتمنى سؤالى يكون واضح؟


----------

